# Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!



## Papke (25. März 2010)

In einem Online Auktionshaus stehen 2 Geräte der Marke Huminbird zur Auktion, 1 Matrix 97 und ein 777 C2, Frage was kann man für die Geräte ausgeben ohne das man sie überzahlt und als nächstes weiß jemand ob die Geräte "Deutsche Menuführung haben und auch die Anzeige auf Metrisch umgestellt werden kann.
Ich weiß ich kann die beiden Verkäufer fragen, habe dieses gerade auch schon gemacht, jedoch weiß ich nicht ob ich bis zum Ende der Auktion eine Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Ich glaube, da kann man Dir keinen wirklichen Preis nennen, da diese Modelle wohl nicht mehr hergestellt werden...


----------



## Papke (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Na gut, aber könnte man sie kaufen oder sollte man die Finger von lassen?


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Ich schreib ne PN


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

wo willst du das Gerät einzetzen ???
im Süßwasser mit 10-20m Wassertiefe tun es auch low budget Geräte ... wenn du allerdings in Norwegen tiefer loten willst, oder auch etwas mehr Auflösung,Sendeleistung usw haben willst geht der Preis natürlich auch problemlos höher .... :m


----------



## Papke (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Will es nur im Süsswasser einsetzen, max. Wassertiefe höchstens 40 - 50 m.
Soll an einem Ruderboot befestigt werden und auch noch an einem Belly Boat, welches ich allerdings dann an einem anderen Gewässer (Süsswasser) nutzen will, hier geht es dann an einem Fluß mit angegliedertem Stausee, Wassertiefe Fluß ab ca. 1Meter und Stausee max. 30 Meter.
Allerdings sind die beiden genannten Geräte mittlerweile weg, was nicht wirklich schlimm ist, ich könnte nun noch ein Furuno LS-4100 bekommen für max. 195.-€.
Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn ihr mir einfach mal ein paar Geräte nennen könntet.
Preislich könnte ich bis ca. 350.-€ bis 400.-€ gehen, weniger wäre besser, wie es wohl bei jedem ist.
Es muß nicht unbedingt ein Farb Echolot sein, bei der preislichen Vorstellung eh ausgeschlossen denke ich mal.


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

ich hatte vorher mal so ein Lowranxe* X52* ... klasse Gerät und vollkommend ausreichend meiner Meinung nach ! 
jetzt hab ich ein Lowrance X125 im Einsatz ... nicht viel anders, auch mit der gleichen Sendeleistung, nur größeres Display ...

sonstige Geräte : *Lowrance X50 oder auch  Eagle Cuda 300* (sehr günstig!)


----------



## uwe2855 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Für deine Bedürfnisse an den Talsperren um Radevormwald wäre ein Lowrance X135 wohl sehr gut geeignet. Ich habe auch eins seit Jahren im Gebrauch und bin bestens damit zufrieden.


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

das X135 ist nen klasse Gerät ... aber man "muß" sicher keine  4000W für 50m Wassertiefe im Süßwasser haben ...
wie gesagt - alles eine Frage was man ausgeben will :m


----------



## Papke (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Dann sollte ich von dem Furuno also besser die Finger lassen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

keine Ahnung .... kenn ich nicht ... #c
hast vielleicht nen link ??? 
das Eagle Cude 168 war damals Testsieger bei nem Rute&Rolle test - das Cuda 300 ist ne Weiterentwicklung - ich denke da würdest du sicher was brauchbares für nen schmalen Taler (im Vergleich zu anderen) bekommen


----------



## gründler (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das X135 ist nen klasse Gerät ... aber man "muß" sicher keine 4000W für 50m Wassertiefe im Süßwasser haben ...
> wie gesagt - alles eine Frage was man ausgeben will :m


 
Warum?

Mir hat ein Spezi hier ausn Board ^^ in Sachen Echo gesagt je mehr Power desto besser.

Ich bin mit dem x135 sehr zufrieden,obwohl ich auch nen Farbecho habe benutze ich öfter das x135,die 4000 Watt sind halt für gute Auflösungen einfach unschlagbar.

|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

will hier deswegen nicht rumdiskutieren ... |bigeyes
natürlich sind 4000 Watt schon besser , keine Frage !
aber sicher würden 1500 auch reichen bei dem Verwendungszweck.
Das kann/muß/soll ja jeder selber entscheiden ob er für ein "etwas" besseres Bild halt nen paar hundert EUR mehr ausgeben möchte .

vieleicht mal beim Echolotzentrum fachmännisch beraten lassen ...


----------



## gründler (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Ich will nicht darüber disku.ich habe halt nur mehrmals 2 Geräte getestet 4000Watt S/W,gegen 2400W Farbe.Bildpunkte beide gleich.

Das x135 (4000W) hat über ein und dem gleichen Spot mehr Details angezeigt wie das 2400W Farbgerät.

Also von daher würde ich immer ein Echo kaufen was auch in der Power so hoch wie möglich liegt,das sollte dem TE.ja schließlich nicht verschwiegen werden und zusätzlich helfen bei der Wahl des Gerätes.

|wavey:


----------



## Dirk_001 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Hallo,
eine grosse Sendeleistung ist wichtig!
In dem Preissegment wirst du normalerweise nur Geräte haben mit 2400W, welche aber durchaus ausreichend ist.
Je mehr Sendeleistung desto tiefer kannst du gucken (Norwegen) und du hast eine feinere Auflösung der Objekte unter dir.
Wichtig ist auch die Auflösung des Bildschirms, was nützen dir 4000W auf einem 240x160 pixel Bildschirm ?
Die Cudas sind Budget Geräte, geringe Bildschirmauflösung mit kleiner Sendeleistung...
Das genannte X-135 ist ein feines Gerät für mittlere und grosse Tiefen. Solltest du überwiegend in flacheren Gewässern (bis 10m) angeln dann ist es nix für dich, weil es "nur" einen 60° Echolotkegel hat.
Anschauen kannst du dir das Humminbird 718 oder den Nachfolger das 728 oder das Lowrance Mark-5 Pro. Mit den Geräten kann man angeln gehen 
Die sollten auch so ungefähr in deiner Preisklasse liegen und sind richtig gut!
Da du ja öfters mal die Boote wechselst brauchst du auch ein sogenanntes "Portable Kit", das kommt auch noch je nach Austattung auf ca. 150€.
Jetzt hast du ein paar Anhaltspunkte und kannst dich entscheiden #h

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Papke (25. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Ja das 718 von Huminbird, wurde mir auch mal von Herrn Schlageter empfohlen.
Auf jedenfall habe ich jetzt ein paar Anhaltspunkte in Sachen Echolot, vielen dank nochmal.
Wer noch weitere Tips hatte, bitte her damit ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## gründler (26. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Zum Portabel.

Man muss nicht die Portabel Version nehmen,mit bißchen geschick kann man sich selbst Echo-Koffer und Geberhalter bauen.
Koffer Boxen....sowie Material für nen Bau von nen Geberhalter gibs in jeden Baumarkt. 

Wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat,ist das eine arbeit von 2-3 Std.und man spart ne menge Geld.

|wavey:


----------



## Papke (26. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Die Sachen würde ich mir eh selber machen, gibt es genug Anleitungen für, Frage ist halt nur welches Echo ich nun nehmen soll, Farbecho lasse ich ganz raus, wird eines mit Graustufen und ich möchte eines mit 4000 Watt.
Das grenzt die ganze Sache schon ziemlich ein.


----------



## Papke (27. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Werde mir entweder ein Lowrance x-135 zulegen oder ein Humminbird 728.
Zum Humminbird 728 habe ich dann noch eine Frage, man kann ja ein Softwareupdate machen (machen lassen) für die SwitchFire Technologie, kann ich dieses Update selber durchführen oder muß ich es machen lasssen?


----------



## frank 0815 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Wenn du schon 400 € für ein Huminbird ausgeben willst, warum nicht noch 100 € drauf gelegt und ein HDS von Lowrance |kopfkrat gekauft ? Da hast du eigentlich was besseres und in Farbe, für nicht viel mehr Geld :m 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Papke (27. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

@frank 0815
mit nur 100.-€ drauf bekommste aber keine Lowrance mit HDS, zumindest finde ich keines und im Ausland bestell ich nicht, da ich im Fall der Fälle halt den nötigen Service habe.


----------



## frank 0815 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*



Papke schrieb:


> @frank 0815
> mit nur 100.-€ drauf bekommste aber keine Lowrance mit HDS, zumindest finde ich keines und im Ausland bestell ich nicht, da ich im Fall der Fälle halt den nötigen Service habe.


 
Na dann #c 
Mein HDS ist aus England, bin sehr zufrieden damit und im Fall der Fälle schicken die es ein wie jeder anderer Händler auch. Aber es ist deine Sache, war nur ein Vorschlag.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Papke (27. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

@frank 0815
Aber wie geschrieben mit 100.-€ kommst du in keinster Weise hin, da wollen wir uns mal im Klaren sein, 200.-€ aufwärts kommt der Sache näher.


----------



## frank 0815 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*



Papke schrieb:


> @frank 0815
> Aber wie geschrieben mit 100.-€ kommst du in keinster Weise hin, da wollen wir uns mal im Klaren sein, 200.-€ aufwärts kommt der Sache näher.


Entschuldige100€ reichen nicht|peinlich ,habe mir gerade die mühe gemacht nach zu schauen. Aber mit 150-170€ je nach Versandkosten ist ein HDS 5 *MIT* Plotter bei dir .|muahah:
Schau mal hier.

http://www.cactusnav.com/lowrance-hds5-combo-plotter-sounder-83200-with-p-10369.html?cPath=24
Gruß Frank


----------



## Papke (28. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Aber wenn es auch 150.- bis 170.-€ mehr sind, ist es mir dann zuviel Geld.
Ich bin der Meinung das ein Humminbird 728, vollkommen das abdeckt was ich brauche und auch ausreichend ist für die Gewässer wo ich es nutzen will.


----------



## Angelklinge (28. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Wenn du dir das 728 bei Schlageter kaufst macht der dir die Software drauf, wenn du das wünschst. Selber machen weiss ich nicht musst ja auch erst mal die Software besitzen um sie aufspielen zu können und ob die so einfach zu bekommen ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Papke (28. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

@Angelklinge
hatte da was im Netz gefunden, wenn du dich bei Humminbird mit dem Gerät registrierst, dann kannst du da die Software ziehen, man braucht allerdings ein spezielles Kabel, kann man aber käuflich erwerben.
Hab das 728 jetzt zum Preis von 349.-€ gefunden, als Neugerät, 50.-€ billiger als bei Schlageter, allerdings denke ich mal das der Service bei Schlageter besser ist.


----------



## Angelklinge (29. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Da gehe ich auch mal von aus, zumal du da den Vorteil hast das er dir direkt die neue Software aufspielen kann ( das Kabel zum selber aufspielen wird sicherlich auch schnell 30€ kosten). Sollte dein Gerät mal defekt sein wird dir auch super geholfen, sollte sich das Problem nicht am Tel. lösen lassen und du hast noch Garantie auf dem Gerät ( ist meines Wissens nach bei Thomas auch 1 Monat länger wie woanders) wird es bei dir kostenlos von der Post abgeholt und du bekommst es direkt nach der Reperatur zurück. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die Online Schulung gibt es dort bald speziell für jedes Gerät, muss ich auch noch machen glaube aber momentan ist das noch allgemein für alle Echolote.


----------



## Papke (30. März 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

So gestern nun das Humminbird 728 inkl. Portable Master Edition gekauft und noch ein Daten Kabel dabei, Preis 359.-€ inkl. Akku! (Hatte sehr viel Glück und ne Menge Vitamin B - ist mir aber auch schon gesagt worden, war ein einmaliges Angebot)Jetzt muß ich halt nur noch warten bis das Echo da ist und dann muß das Wetter mitspielen und dann hoffe ich euch ein wenig zu dem 728 mit SwitchFire sagen zu können.

:vik:


----------



## snoopdaggydag (2. April 2010)

*AW: Würde mir gerne ein Echolot zulegen, bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet!*

Moin,

na dann lass mal was lesen wenn du erste Erfahrungsberichte hast. Ringe auch noch mit mir ob und wenn welches.

Allerdings bin ich bei der Wattzahl skeptisch, gebe da lieber mehr Geld aus und schone die im Wasser lebenden Säugetiere der Ostsee ;-), jaja ich bin ein ÖKofanatiker


----------

